

Amazon Granted Patent for Salving Your Conscience  - raphar
http://www.fastcompany.com/1695133/amazon-granted-patent-for-green-shipping-options

======
pama
We'll definitely be using it. Here is the link to the patent:

[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=7,813,970.PN.&OS=PN/7,813,970&RS=PN/7,813,970)

